# Daytime Running Lights



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Anyone know of a way to disable the DRLs?


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe that turning off the DRLs is an option if you get the instrument cluster reprogrammed.


Jim


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

You can pull the relay and it will kill the lights but you'll still have the annoying indicator. If you are interested, I can program them off AND the indicator as well as add a shift light/buzzer and some other options as seen here:

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676

I'm also doing a group buy for this programming in Chicago in June if you are interested:

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25177


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

I removed the relay and ignore the indicator. I've been married a long time so I'm very good at ignoring things. I may be interested in the programing, though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO-Quikls2 said:


> I removed the relay and ignore the indicator. I've been married a long time so I'm very good at ignoring things. I may be interested in the programing, though.


 :lol:


----------



## UTLawyer (May 2, 2005)

> I've been married a long time so I'm very good at ignoring things.



:agree


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

What was that?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The_Goat said:


> Anyone know of a way to disable the DRLs?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

May I suggest the obvious....if thine bulb offend thee, pluck it out.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

GTPprix said:


> You can pull the relay and it will kill the lights but you'll still have the annoying indicator. If you are interested, I can program them off AND the indicator as well as add a shift light/buzzer and some other options as seen here:
> 
> http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676
> 
> ...



When in June and where in Chicago? Whats the cost?
I would like to make it as long as it isn't the 17th-19th of June


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


 :lol: .....yep a good ole Estwing hammer will do quite a bit..... :rofl:


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Afterglow said:


> When in June and where in Chicago? Whats the cost?
> I would like to make it as long as it isn't the 17th-19th of June


It'll likely be June 4th, keep on the last thread for details, all the info you need is in there.


----------

